# Freezing smoked shrimp



## dryfly (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm sorry if this has been covered... I'm thinking about smoking extra shrimp and then trying to freeze it for later uses. Will the shrimp texture change? Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## crazzycajun (Jun 19, 2018)

Haven’t tried it but reheating always turns out rubbery for me, but freezing and let it thaw in fridge and eat cold in shrimp cocktail might work.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 19, 2018)

CrazyCajun has the right of it.

Its always best to freeze raw seafood, and it keeps better when frozen completely surrounded in water. If you think you have too many shrimp, then go ahead and freeze  some before cooking. Or do like I do, cook 'em all and just pig out.......LOL  Shrimp will loss mass when cooked (they shrink), so they will most definitely have a change in density. Once cooked they are good in the reefer at least a week safely.

Remember Forest Gump? There are so many things you can shrimps.


----------



## Geebs (Jun 19, 2018)

Agreed, they will come out rubbery when recooked.


----------



## dryfly (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks for the help, it was probably a bad plan from the start.


----------

